# hi



## lori863 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi can someone. Help. Me figure out what type of Pitt I have and how to download a pic of her?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

to get a pic on here , upload he pic to a host site like photobucket then resize to 600x or smaller and copy the "IMG" code from there and paste it here. To tell if you have an APBT or american bully we need to see the pedigree. without the pedigree its just guessing there can be anything in there.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi welcome, Pit Bull only has one t and is 2 words  Hope you get your photobucket figured out soon, love pictures of new pups


----------

